# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی انجمن کنکور 26 ... (eli94)

## Parniya

*هر بار یکی از اعضا ( فعال! ) رو یهویی انتخاب میکنیم* 
*
و شما به سوالات گذاشته شده !! جواب میدید بی زحمت ! 

نفر بیست و ششم ...
*
*eli94**

**


دیگه سوالا زیاد نیستا تنبل نباشید 

هر کسی خواست سوال اضافه کنه میتونه

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه ها ! 

دوستانی ک خوششون نمیاد از شوک پ خ بدن ک تاپیکشون بسته شه*

----------


## a.z.s

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ متخصص قلب*
*
*
*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نبدونم*
*
*
*3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره 96 تا دوست داره میخوای نباشه*
*
*
*4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه زیاد*
*
*
*5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ پسر خالشو*
*
*
*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ نیدونم*
*
*
*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 15*
*
*
*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فرقی نداره* 
*
*
*9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) غرغرو*
*
*
*10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوسک*
*
*
*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد اون پدر روحانی تو رابین هود*
*
*
*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* 
*
*
*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره* 
*
*
*14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ کلا به هر کسی که ازش سوال کنه کمک میکنه از این ویژگیش خوشم میاد*
*
*
*15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نظری ندارم*
*
*
*16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
*
*
*
*17. ی ارزو واسش : آرزو میکنم همه آرزوهاش برآورده بشه*
*
*
*18.ی نصیحت : ندارم*

----------


## par.rah

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟    نمیدونم واقعا

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟            کلا تاپیکهای تفریحیش ضایعست( من امروز به چالش دروغ گفتن دعوت بودم!)

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟     اره خیلی، کلا خوبه که با همه صمیمیه( کانکشن های خوبی پیدا میکنی در مسیر شغلت)

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟  نه، نه اوکیه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟    عه  این فروم فرهنگیه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟   چاله ی روی لپ

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟  همه دیگه

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟  پسر!

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)     hero

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟  قطعا سوسک ازش

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟  مارادونا

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟   زیادشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟  اوکیه بابا

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟   زیبا نگاشته شده

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :         کار کردن با مجموعه سرویس های گوگل ( گوگل درایو و شیت و کلندر و ...)

17. ی ارزو واسش :    غیر از کار بالینی توی حوزه سلامت عمومی هم قدم بذاره




18.ی نصیحت :
من یه دوستی دارم، میرسعید قاضی؛ ترم 2 همدانه و من ایشون رو خیلی دوس دارم( بسیار با حیاست) مراقبش باش ناموسا
*

----------


## Harmonica

1.      تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
متخصص مغز واعصاب



بلکه شاید ی فکری هم ب حال مغز و اعصاب من کرد

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

کار ضایع؟ 
الی؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

100% شک نکن 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

بله رو اعصاب زیاد میره و این کارو خوب بلده ...

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

شک نکنید من رو از همه ی انسان های روی کره زمین بیشتر دوست داره...

پ.ن:من چقد پرو ام نه؟!!

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
فردی ک باهاش در تعامل و مصاحبه است باید احترامش رو نگه داره...
وگرنه اون روی خانوم دکترو میبینه...

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

10

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
هر دو...
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
چندتا لغب هست ک نمیشه اینجا گفت بذار بگردم یچی سر هم کنم...
خانوم میر فندرسکی...
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

هر دوتا از هم میترسن...



11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

عیسی مسحیح!

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

حیف ک وقت نداره وگرنه مدیریت اینجا رو از آراز میگرفتم میدادم بهش ...
تو مدیریت استاده...

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟
زیادی دوس داره ب دیگران کمک کنه...
تو زندگیت سعی کن ب کسی کمک نکنی  بیش حد ب فکر دیگران نباش تو منجی بشریت نیستی هر انسانی مسعول و عهده دار زندگی خودشه دیگران رو بسپار ب خودشون و این رو بدون نصیحت ها و حرف های تو برای دیگران هیچ ارزشی نداره و اثری نخواهد کرد هر فردی مقدار انرژی داره وقتی از دیگران کمک میگیره انرژِیش افزایش پیدا میکنه وقتی کمک  میده انرژِشو  از دست میده سعی کن ب خانواده نزدیک و نزدیک تر بشی و از دوست  ها و آدم هایی ک موقتن وارد زندگیت میشن فاصله بگیری او نها اومدن تا انرژِ تو رو بمکن انسان های تنها همواره قدرتمند تر و موفق تر از دیگر انسان ها هستن.




از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

عالیه همچی تمام...
کلن دوسش دارم هیچ موشکول و دوشواری هم نیست..
تو زندگی من خیلی  اثرگذاربوده و وجودش برام خیلی با ارزشه بی نهایت دوسش دارم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
هاریکا دی.../ب ترکی استانبلی یعنی عالیه!/

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :








                                  ای آنکه نتیجهٔ چهار و هفتی

وز هفت و چهار دائم اندر تفتی

                          می خور که هزار باره بیشت گفتم

باز آمدنت نیست چو رفتی؛ رفتی




                        می خوردن و شاد بودن آیین منست

فارغ بودن از کفر و دین، دین منست

                        گفتم به عروس دهر کابین تو چیست

گفتا دل خرم تو کابین منست



                              من بی می ناب زیستن نتوانم

بی باده کشید بار تن نتوانم

                            من بندهٔ آن دمم که ساقی گوید

یک جام دگر بگیر و من نتوانم




                             ای دوست بیا تا غم فردا نخوریم

این یکدم عمر را غنیمت شمریم

                            فردا که ازین دیر کهن درگذریم

باهفت هزارسالگان سر بسریم



                      می نوش که عمر جاودانی اینست

خود حاصلت از دور جوانی اینست

                     هنگام گل و مل است و یاران سرمست

خوش باش دمی که زندگانی اینست




*Lana Del Rey – Meet Me In The Pale Moonlight*
http://media.regionmusic.com/Music/F...0Moonlight.mp3






17. ی ارزو واسش :

امیدوارم ب یک یک آرزو های بزرگی ک در قلب مهربونت داری برسی.

18.ی نصیحت :
مواظب زیبایی هات باش 
ی کتاب یا کتابچه رباعیات خیام بخر

----------


## Phenotype_2

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ شغلی که واسش تلاش میکنه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ هر نوع کنشی که با تاپیک مثلا تنظ سایت داره شدیدن ضایعه.

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده؟ تا تعریف خودش از دوستی چی باش! ولی طبق تعریفی ک خودم دارم موفق نبوده.

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه؟ به اندازه ای شناخت ندارم ک بدونم رو چی حساسه.

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ نمیدونم.... ولی اگه من یکی از اون بیست نفر باشم چون دوربرش شلوغ به نظر میرسه، احتمالا فاقد انگیزه های لازم واسه ارتباطم

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا؟ نمیدونم.

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ ی احساس خوب، بی ارتباط با هیچ شخص یا چیز دیگه ای

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ الهه شبیه هیچ شکلکی نیست

16. یه هدیه بهش بده: هروقت دیدمش هدیه ش رو بهش میدم :Yahoo (3): 

17. ی ارزو واسش: همیشه ی حس شیرین تو دلت باشه و ی حس گرم کنارت.

18.ی نصیحت: کتاب بخون

----------


## laleh74

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟چه دکتر نازی بشه..خوشا آن بیماری که طبیبش تو باشی

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ اصـــــــــلا..گله* :Y (670): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ صد البته!

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ به هیچ وجه* :Yahoo (78): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ فرشید کجایی؟؟؟ @**Erwin schrodinger**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ ادب* :Y (424): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ چند نفر بیشتر از 20* :Yahoo (5): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ اعتدال رو برقرار کرده* :Y (557): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)چالدار* :Y (673):  :Yahoo (90): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ این میترسه* :Yahoo (68): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ هرکس که مهربونه* :38: *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (622): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ وجدانا کمه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟بد تاحالا ندیدم ازش خدایی اما همین که مهربونه عالیه* :Y (644): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟*  :Yahoo (90): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* *

17. ی ارزو واسش :همونطور که تو با بقیه خوب رفتار میکنی..بقیه هم باهات خوب باشن..همیشه چالِ خوشگلت مشخص باشه در اثر لبخند

18.ی نصیحت : -------* :Y (704):

----------


## RainBow

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟متخصص زنان!!نمیدونم چرا

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟*

*3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟شاید...

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نع

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟پسرخالشو!

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟همشون...

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هردوش

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)دُکی مهربون: )

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسکه ازش

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟خودم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Y (413): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نه اصلا پاسخگو راهنمابشه باید!

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟کلا دختر خوبیه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوب

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :* :Yahoo (81): *

17. ی ارزو واسش :شبت پر ازستاره هایی باشه که هرشب سفارشتو به خدامیکنن تاهمیشه ماه بمونی...
**مطبتم خلوت باشه!!(این آرزوخوبه یابد؟!)

18.ی نصیحت :در حدنصیحت کردن نیستم!ولی:هیچ وقت مغرور نشو برگا وقتی میریزن که فکرمیکنن طلاشدن...*

----------


## magicboy

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ سیویل انجینر انجمنو البته فرشیدو همه دوس دارنا نمونش خود من عاشخ اخمشم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)خاتون انجمن

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک فرار رو بر قرار ترجیح میده 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* :Yahoo (81): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشهحالا انگار مدیرش کردین از این سوالا میپرسین... ابیه دیگه از این ابی معمولیا  حقشو خوردین : ))

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت : 





*

----------


## gign

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ متخصص گوارش

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ اره موفق بوده

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه رو اعصاب نیست

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ Erwin schrodinger

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟4*4 نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فرقی نداره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) دختری از شمال

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ از سوسک میترسه

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟* *** ترکیبی از این سه تا*
* 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ آره

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟   ویژگی خوب: تو تاپیک های طنز فعاله و به سوال های بچه ها جواب میده

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* 
* 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


17. ی ارزو واسش : همیشه توی زندگیت موفق باشی

18.ی نصیحت :...

*

----------


## Majid.VZ

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ متخصص مغز و اعصاب* :Yahoo (4): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ من که جز خوبی از خانم دکتر ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بلی، صد در صد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ خیر، اصلا و ابدا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* *Erwin schrodinger**
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو اینکه بهش بگن آبجی (آجی)*  :Yahoo (2): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ هر بیست نفر چون از وجه ی اجتماعیِ خوبی برخورداره

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ بیشتر با دخترا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) دکی*  :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (112): *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسکه از این

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ شنل قرمزی*  :Yahoo (56): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (464): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ بلی 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ اولی رو نمی‌دونم اما از این که دست و دلبازه و در همه حال کمک حال هستش خیلی خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ خوبه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : این مطب خدمت شما**
17. ی ارزو واسش : امیدوارم هر جا هست شاد و سلامت باشه

18.ی نصیحت : فراموش کردن گذشته...*

----------


## Bano.m

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟یه خانوم دکتر مهربون

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟یادم نمیاد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بلی..صددرصد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟اصلا...

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟پسرخالشو

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟* *
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟16 نفر....4نفرم بعد شناخت شخصیتش  جذبش میشن...

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟هردو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟این از سوسک

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ خودش
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نه...باید بیشتر باشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟مهربون وخونگرمه...کلا خوشم میاد ازش

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :اینجا فقط امتیاز امکانش هست ...پس امتیاز میدم

17. ی ارزو واسش :انشاءا... هرچی که توی دلته ودوسش داری بهش برسی.

18.ی نصیحت :*

----------


## na3r!n

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟دکتر دیگه

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟نکردهههه

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ارههههه خیلیییی زیاد

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه خیلیم عشقه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟نمیدونم

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟12

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟پسرا
نمیدونم البته زیاااد

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)خوشگل خانوم:*

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟سوسک از این
راستی این ب ادم نمیگناااا

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ابجیم ی کم

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟^_^

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نمیدونم

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟خیلی با معرفته و جیگرررهههه جونخ وایی یاده چالش افتادم خخخخخ

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟بیسه

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : :Yahoo (21): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :خوشبخت شی دوس جونم

18.ی نصیحت :
ندارم

----------


## Saeed735

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ماما

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟یادم نمیاد..ولی حتم دارم زیاد از این کارا داشته

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟آووووووووووره بابا

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟معلومه دیگه...فرشیدو...درضمن منم دوس دارهچون همه منو دوس دارن دیگه

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟روی تاپیک انجمن کنکور از پشت عینک طنز

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟همه جذبش میکنن..مطمنم

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟با هر دو

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)..الی طنز تخصص 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟اینم شد سوالخب معلومه سوسک از این...تازه من شنیدم از مورچه هم میترسه****..میگه اون بزرگاش دنبالم میکنن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟الی یکی از فامیلامون

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نه..باید مدیر بخش تفریحی بودشایدم بیشتر

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ویژگی بد که نداره...ولی از این که همیشه به یاده خوشم میاد

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟بیست

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :****بیر اوزون یاشاییش....سوگی له .ساغلیخ لا.گوزللیک له بیر اولسون....** 

18.ی نصیحت :در حدش نیستم...


درضمن کمبود این شکلک حس میشد...بر این شدم که اینجا بذارمش



*

----------


## Nahal

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟* *   پزشک...(مجبورم میفهمی؟! مجبور...)* :Yahoo (94): 
* 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟** نمی دونم...**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* *بله...**

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟* *فکر نمیکنم...* :Yahoo (1): 
*
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟* *فرشید...* :Y (558): 
* 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟** اینکه زود صمیمی نشی و احترامش رو نگه داری...**

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟**6-7 نفر*...
* 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟** هر دو...* :Y (551): 
* 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) :** -**

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* *-**

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟* *یکی از دوستام...**

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Yahoo (10):   :Y (652): 
* 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟** بله...**

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟* *دختر خوبیه...مهربون و با شخصیت...**

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟* *خوبه...**

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : Bengü - İki Melek yukle endir indir download*    و :Y (413): 

* 
17. ی ارزو واسش :** ایشالا همیشه سالم باشه و به هر چی میخواد برسه...

18.ی نصیحت : اهل نصیحت نیستم...

*

----------


## Tinker Bell

*

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ متخصص کودکان

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ من چیزی ندیدم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ آره خیلی 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه باو

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ فرشید 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ بهش بگی ژووووون 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 18 (خیلی سوالش خنکه خدایی )

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ فک کنم دخیا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) الی جیگر کُش 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ اولش هر دو از هم میترسن بعدش باهم دوست میشن

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ حنا در مزرعه 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ ها بابا  (بیشتر از اینم باعث میشه به درساش لطمه بخوره واس همین همین کافیه)

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ من ویژگی بدی ندیدم ازش-ویژگی خوبشم زیاده.دخی خوب و خاکی و دوس داشتنیه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ نظری ندارم 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : یک ژوووووون واسه تو 

17. ی ارزو واسش : به همون ارزویی که دوس داره برسه 

18.ی نصیحت : درس بوخون 

*

----------


## kouchoulou

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟*
بر اساس رشته ای میخونه میگم یه پزشک خوب...
از اونجایی که یه پزشکِ خوب،یه انسان خوب هم هست میگم:
یه خواهرِ خوب برای داداشا و خواهراش
یه خانم خوب برای همسرش
و
یه مادر خوب برای فرزندانش
*2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟*
انتشارِ تصاویرِ کِذب از بنده توی تاپیک انجمن پشت عینک طنز  :Yahoo (21): 
که البته بعدش من تکذیب نمودم  :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن: کارِ ضایعی نکرده :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): سوالو عوضش کنید به : ( باحال ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده :Yahoo (21):  )
*3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟*

*4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟*
 :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (21): نه :Yahoo (21): 
 :Yahoo (21): 
*5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟*
مثلِ من فرشید رو دوس داره!!
اصن مگه پیدا میشه کسی که فرشیدو بشناسه و دوستش نداشته باشه؟؟
*6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟*
نمدونم والا
*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟*
همه :Yahoo (21): 
*8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟*
با دوستاش :Yahoo (21): 
*9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟*
چه سوالِ سختی!!!
یاری رسان...
*10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟*
 :Yahoo (21): 
کاری به هم ندارن :Yahoo (21): 


چرا اینجوری نیگا میکنی؟؟نکنه انتظار داشتی بگم سوسکو میخوره :Yahoo (21): اونم اینجوری:نه حاجی ازین خبرا نیس :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 

*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟*
یادِ یکی از خاله هام :Yahoo (5): 
*12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*
 :Yahoo (24): 
*13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟*
آره :Yahoo (100): 
*14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟*
خیلی خوبه :Yahoo (88): من بدی ازش ندیدم...
*15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟*
...
*16. یه هدیه بهش بده :*
هدیه...چای :Yahoo (4): 

*17. ی ارزو واسش :*
امیدوارم توی زندگیت با هرکی روبرو میشی مثلِ خودت مهربون و دلسوز باشه...
شادی+خوشبختی
*18.ی نصیحت :*
تو هم منو نصیحت کن :Yahoo (94):

----------


## eli94

فایل پیوست 48365


من عاشق اینم.. :Yahoo (4): 


مرسی رضا  @HiccUp

----------


## T!G3R

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  خانم دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟   اصلا کار ضایعی انجام نمیده بچه ی خوبیه ازش راضیم  

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟  بله خیلی موفقه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟  نه ... اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  این بچه سوالا چیه میپرسید ... خب منو دیگه .... جوووووووون مادرت این سوال رو پاک کن

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟خداییش نمیدونم

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟100 نفر  

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟  هم با پسرا و هم با دختراا

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  الی دکی(منظورم همون الی دکتره        )

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک ازش میترسه (اینم یه بچه سوال دیگه... جون مادرت پرنیا این سوالا چیه به انیشتین بدی هنگ میکنه)

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟  selena gomez 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟  خیر ... ایشون باید مدیر میشدن  

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟( اینم یه بچه سوال دیگه )اصلا ویژگی بد نداره همه ویژگی هاش خوبن

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ عالیه حرف نداره توپه توپ

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :20 امتیاز نا قابل با 

17. ی ارزو واسش :امیدوارم به هر ارزویی  که داره  برسه

18.ی نصیحت :  اندازه ی این حرفا نیستم که بخوام از خودم بزرگتر رو نصیحت کنم ایشون بزرگوارند  
فقط تنها نصیحتم اینه که منو نصیحت کنه 
*

----------


## _Zari_

*. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ خانم دکتر

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ ندیدم کار ضایعی بکنه

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ بعله خیلی همین ک من دوستشم یه نشانه از موفقیتشه

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ نه اصلا

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ پسر خالش

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ خانواده اش

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ 11

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ با همه ی جوره

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) خوشگل خانم

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ سوسک از اون

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ یاد یکی از دوسام

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ نه بیشتر حقشه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ ویژگی بدی ازش ندیدم کلا خیلی خوش اخلاق و خانومه

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟  ساده

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : 

17. ی ارزو واسش : به همه آرزوهات برسی 

18.ی نصیحت : ندیدم کوچیکتر ب بزرگترش نصیحت کنه*

----------


## moho

*واینک  ... 

بالاخره وقت انتقام رسید  
**
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پزشک قانونی و کالبد شکاف*  :Yahoo (21): *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ همه ی کار های ایشون از بیخ ضایع می باشد*  :Yahoo (21): *

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ به هیچ وجه من الوجوه*  :Yahoo (21): *

4**.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ کاملا*  :Yahoo (21): *

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟ با  همه از پایه لجه*  :Yahoo (21): *

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ روی تایپیک انجمن از پشت عینک طنز*  :Yahoo (21): *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ با ارفاق 0.5 نفر ...*  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): *

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ همون طور که گفتم ایشون حتی با خودشم لجه*  :Yahoo (21): *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی) NANEH* :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (4):  *

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این ؟ مسلما سوسکه از ایشون می ترسه*  :Yahoo (21): *

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ شخصیت مادربزرگ در کارتون خونه مادربزرگه*  :Yahoo (21): *

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟*  :Y (546): *

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ به هیچ عنوان* * اصلا باید اخراج بشه*  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (31): *

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ سوال بعدی*  :Yahoo (21): *

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ بعدی*  :Yahoo (21): *

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : می دم اما باید قبل از دیدنش حدس بزنه چیه ( 2 نمره*  :Yahoo (21):  )








 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 



*
17. ی ارزو واسش : ان شاء الله کالبد شکاف خوبی بشه ..**.* :Yahoo (21): *

18.ی نصیحت :*  :Yahoo (21): 

*جا داره یه تشکری از استارتر گرامی بکنم ، خون جلو چشمو گرفته بود ، سبک شدم ... 
*
*احتمال انفارکتوس قلبی می رفت*  :Yahoo (2): 



آخیش حالم جا اومد   :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 

انتقام شما رو هم گرفتم بچه ها  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## eskalis

*
1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟



2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟*
* 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟*
* 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :* :Yahoo (4):

----------

